# Baking Bread ,etc on outdoor Grill



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

What type of heat do you want to use convection type heat or heat that you adjust on the fly ? Looking at baking bread , pizza , rolls , biscuits . I'm torn between to BBQ grills . One has convection / Smoker and other allow fine tune of the heat and smoke . How important is maintain even heat for pizza at around 500 ?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

If you can place a stone on the grill you can get more even heat for baking than straight direct heat. I've seen pizza be done with direct heat, but not done it myself. They cooked the bread halfway through and flipped before adding toppings.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use a big green egg, and bake outside all summer long. KILLER pizzas! I do pizza at 700 degrees, artisan type/sourdough breads in a dutch oven at 550 degrees. Regular rolls, biscuits etc, just your normal baking temps, 350-400.

The egg does an outstanding job of baking. Absolutely love it, and that's what I bought it for.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

DH has been eyeballing the big green eggs. We already have a nice big Weber and a stone for in the oven, but they sure look compelling. 

How easy is it to control and maintain the temperature?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's what is so great about it. It's very easy to maintain a steady temperature in it! And the high temps it can hold are just amazing for pizzas and artisan breads, you just can't get that same crust in a 500 degree oven.

What is NOT so easy is setting up for various cooking. For pizza and breads, you need to deflect the heat, turning it essentially into a brick oven. It took some playing around (it would have been faster for me to search the green egg forums) for me to find the optimal set up for baking.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got a Big green egg . But , it has limitations for bread and pizza . BGE needs to come out with a pizza lid . I've seen home made ones .

SolÃ© Gourmet | Wood-Fired Pizza & Smoker Double Oven | SOWFDO . A little expensive . But you can do bread and a meal at the same time . A little tricky in controlling the heat , etc . Weight will be a problem with this oven . Makes it less Mobil friendly. I want to be able to bake for very large family gathering , relief meals for victim of tornado , etc (Not at home) (non commercial solution). Been looking loaf pans that work without an oven .


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> I've got a Big green egg . But , it has limitations for bread and pizza . BGE needs to come out with a pizza lid . I've seen home made ones .


They sell a "Plate Setter" for indirect heat cooking.
Plate Setters | Big Green Egg - The Ultimate Cooking Experience


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Great thread, y'all.

I've been wondering the same - I love making pizza, but hate the way it heats up my house in the summer since you need a pretty hot oven.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use the plate setter, legs down, then the 3 ceramic feet that come with the egg to hold a pizza stone on top of the plate setter, with about a 1 inch air gap between them when baking pizzas and breads. This works beautiful!

Yes there are limitations... you can only bake one pizza at a time and the oven is not huge. I also have a rack setup that lets me cook in layers.

I dream of a large wood fired oven in my future outdoor kitchen, and I will have one, but we will build it and I didn't want to invest the money in doing it here because we have some acreage we're going to build our retirement home on. The egg is great for now (and always) and does a wonderful job as a grill and smoker as well. I couldn't be more pleased with it for the money.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

CJ said:


> I use a big green egg, and bake outside all summer long. KILLER pizzas! I do pizza at 700 degrees, artisan type/sourdough breads in a dutch oven at 550 degrees. Regular rolls, biscuits etc, just your normal baking temps, 350-400.
> 
> The egg does an outstanding job of baking. Absolutely love it, and that's what I bought it for.


I've been looking really hard at one of those eggs too! Do you have the brand name one, or a knock-off?

Ok, if I would have read the entire thread I see that you have the actual Big Green Egg. So, I pose this question, does anyone else have a knock off brand?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If I could have seen a Primo in person, that was actually the kamado grill I wanted, because of the oval shape, I felt it was more functional.
Oval XL Â« Primo Grills and Smokers
It's not any cheaper than the BGE though.


----------



## timis45 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> I've got a Big green egg . But , it has limitations for bread and pizza . BGE needs to come out with a pizza lid . I've seen home made ones .
> 
> SolÃ© Gourmet | Wood-Fired Pizza & Smoker Double Oven | SOWFDO . A little expensive . But you can do bread and a meal at the same time . A little tricky in controlling the heat , etc . Weight will be a problem with this oven . Makes it less Mobil friendly. I want to be able to bake for very large family gathering , relief meals for victim of tornado , etc (Not at home) (non commercial solution). Been looking loaf pans that work without an oven .





CJ said:


> I use the plate setter, legs down, then the 3 ceramic feet that come with the egg to hold a pizza stone on top of the plate setter, with about a 1 inch air gap between them when baking pizzas and breads. This works beautiful!
> 
> Yes there are limitations... you can only bake one pizza at a time and the oven is not huge. I also have a rack setup that lets me cook in layers.
> 
> I dream of a large wood fired oven in my future outdoor kitchen, and I will have one, but we will build it and I didn't want to invest the money in doing it here because we have some acreage we're going to build our retirement home on from https://besttoasterovenguides.com. The egg is great for now (and always) and does a wonderful job as a grill and smoker as well. I couldn't be more pleased with it for the money





CJ said:


> .



Yes, that's what i am talking about.


----------



## JenMorri88 (Jan 11, 2021)

I bake pizza at 240 degrees in my stove for 7-10 minutes, convection is not important for it, convection is important for baking. Pizza for the last 2 minutes can be grilled and will be even tastier


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Dutch oven. Learn it. Use it.

Jeff


----------

